# how do you know if a male rabbit is peeing or spraying?



## fuzzylover

hi there

how can you tell if a male rabbit is spraying or just peeing?? he did it in the middle of the floor but the colour was a kind of brown/cream colour.
Is this normal??


----------



## hazyreality

You'll know 
It goes everywhere, all up the walls and it stinks! If its a puddle on the floor it is just a pee  
The colour is actually quite normal for rabbits its just rare you see it as its usually on bedding.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest

As Heidi said, you will know if he is spraying. Some have been sprayed in the mouth, I have been lucky as I have only had my trouser legs and walls sprayed :lol:

Brown wee is normal (the cream will be excess calcium), rabbit urine reacts with the air and turns browny


----------



## fuzzylover

aww phew glad about that although im still a bit puzzled as to why he is doing poo's and pee's on the floor when he has been litter trained for years,its only started in the last week...any ideas about this,he just drags his litter box all over his cage,someone says boredom but he gets out everyday to run around the house when we are home,only locked up when we either go out or bed x really cant figure him out why he has reverted back.


----------



## Guest

fuzzylover said:


> aww phew glad about that although im still a bit puzzled as to why he is doing poo's and pee's on the floor when he has been litter trained for years,its only started in the last week...any ideas about this,he just drags his litter box all over his cage,someone says boredom but he gets out everyday to run around the house when we are home,only locked up when we either go out or bed x really cant figure him out why he has reverted back.


You have just bought a doe into the house, he is marking his territory.

Are they both neutered?


----------



## fuzzylover

my male is neutered but the dow honey isnt as she is a harlequin lop who the lady bred couple of time as she is a breeder,but has decided to give it up as she doesnt have enough time due to grandkids ect,very nice lady who was upset to part with honey so am going to have to get her done x


----------



## Guest

Make sure you hold off on bonding until 8 weeks after her neuter then


----------



## SammyJo

fuzzylover said:


> aww phew glad about that although im still a bit puzzled as to why he is doing poo's and pee's on the floor when he has been litter trained for years,its only started in the last week...any ideas about this,he just drags his litter box all over his cage,someone says boredom but he gets out everyday to run around the house when we are home,only locked up when we either go out or bed x really cant figure him out why he has reverted back.


my both buns are litter trained and use their trays however they both took a liking to throwing the litter trays around too 

I decided to get some velcro strips and attach it to the hutch and bottom of the tray, (so I can easily remove them each day for cleaning).

lets see them try now :ihih: haha


----------



## Wobbles

B3rnie said:


> As Heidi said, you will know if he is spraying. *Some have been sprayed in the mouth*, I have been lucky as I have only had my trouser legs and walls sprayed :lol:
> 
> Brown wee is normal (the cream will be excess calcium), rabbit urine reacts with the air and turns browny










eeeew seriously? omg that's just gross, and how high up can they spray to do that?


----------



## Summersky

We took on a bun from a breeder, and before he was done, we couldn't walk past his hutch without him showing how pleased he was to see us in the was only a buck can!! He was the best and most enthusiastic bun ever!!


----------



## Guest

Wobbles said:


> eeeew seriously? omg that's just gross, and how high up can they spray to do that?


One of my does could spray 4ft in the air (yes does can spray too :lol, it is amazing how high pee gets when the binky whilst spraying :sosp:


----------



## Louiseandfriends

A spray in the MOUTH?  :yikes: 

Buddy and Trixie are a nightmare at using the litter tray.


----------



## Wobbles

B3rnie said:


> One of my does could spray 4ft in the air (yes does can spray too :lol, it is amazing how high pee gets when the binky whilst spraying :sosp:


 there's me thinking I was ok cos their girly buns. I'm keeping my gob shut around them from now on:lol:


----------

